# cannot boot system - BLKID not found

## Vieri

Hi,

When booting Gentoo:

Mounting /dev... [OK]

udevadm; /lib/libblkid.so.1: version 'BLKID_2.17' not found (required by udevadm)

udevadm; /lib/libblkid.so.1: version 'BLKID_2.18' not found (required by udevadm)

and of course the system won't fully boot.

What could I try to fix this?

Where should I look?

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Vieri

----------

## greyspoke

If your system is now unusable you would need to boot from a live cd of some kind first.  It looks like it is failing at the stage of trying to mount your filesystems from /etc/fstab, and isn't mounting any block devices.  Even your root filesystem will need to be checked and re-mounted read-write from the settings there.

Does your /etc/fstab refer to filesystems by their labels or UUIDs?  Because if it does, without blkid you deffo won't be able to mount or check any of them.  If you could edit that to refer to device names (/dev/sda1 or whatever) then you might be able to boot well enough to get the system up so you can investigate further why you don't have blkid when you clearly should (not only udevadm depends on it, mount and fsck do as well for example).

I'm no expert by the way so there may be more to it than this...

----------

## VoidMage

 *greyspoke wrote:*   

> If your system is now unusable you would need to boot from a live cd of some kind first.  It looks like it is failing at the stage of trying to mount your filesystems from /etc/fstab, and isn't mounting any block devices.  Even your root filesystem will need to be checked and re-mounted read-write from the settings there.

 

Most of that is correct, rest is not except for the final

 *greyspoke wrote:*   

> I'm no expert by the way so there may be more to it than this...

 

What happens here is that udevadm links with libblkid, but it seems that during an upgrade of util-linux (package that provides the lib) either something went wrong or something regarding symbol versioning broke upstream.

Once you use a livecd and follow "Mounting the necessary Filesystems" and "Entering the new Environment" sections of the handbook, you should first try to rebuild util-linux, if that doesn't help, try rebuilding  udev, but likely a full revdep-rebuild against libblkid.so.1 might be necessary.

----------

## Vieri

Thanks to both of you.

In fact, fstab uses names from device mapper because I have disks setup with dmraid (/dev/mapper/raidname).

I'm sure it's an upgrade issue so I'll try to revdep-rebuild from a chrooted environment.

Thanks again.

----------

